# Big cats Rocksprings



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rancher called us to say there are 2 big cats around a sheep pin.For us to get up there n kill em.4 of us are heading out friday.What should we use to call em in or bait em.I think whole chickens are in sale


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Stake out a live sheep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

What area?????


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

chuck richey said:


> What area?????


South 377 16 miles


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Nice. I am heading that way in about 4 hours.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Taking these*

I see a lot of both.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Live bait*



Folsetth said:


> Stake out a live sheep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the ranch owners say to use theirs on a short leash I will protect it from any harm.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They will come into a call, but they take their time.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Following....Promise you will post update regardless of outcome. Something to look forward to on Monday for once


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Use a lamb beying call. Electronic call would be best. Call for at least 45 mins. 1.5 hours best. They will come in and scope out the scene hidden.

If no response try bird sounds before rabbit sounds. Woodpeckers and jays.

Last resort for a hung up cat use an aggressive cat sound. 

It works.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Tightlines1984 said:


> Following....Promise you will post update regardless of outcome. Something to look forward to on Monday for once


10-4


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



bubbas kenner said:


> Rancher called us to say there are 2 big cats around a sheep pin.For us to get up there n kill em.4 of us are heading out friday.What should we use to call em in or bait em.I think whole chickens are in sale


what kind of cats?? mountain lions?? or bobs:texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

c hook said:


> what kind of cats?? mountain lions?? or bobs:texasflag


Mountain lions being seen by the ranch owners


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

Just go sit out there in the dark no lights and sleep in the bed of the truck and listen to the sheep u will kill them cats ever time when the sheep start sounding off a lot like there saying oh **** hit them with the light and kill ur lion if u miss that tactic will never work again on that cat done it a 100 times in Comstock or we turn are dogs out on fresh kills and trail them up in to the caves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watsonlabman (Jan 31, 2019)

*lions*

Unless the cat has cubs they will be long gone, but they will be back, adult mountain lions travel in large circle or figure eight patterns males ranging over 50 miles and females around 20 miles, most adult males and females travel alone, sounds like if he seen 2 they are juvenile siblings. (looking for easy meal on young sheep.) The ranchers best bet is to contact his local government trapper and have them come assess the area. The nearest one to him is in Sonora I think.

There is a great book called The Texas Lion Hunter it was published a long time ago. It's the biography of a south texas government trapper back in the 50's and 60's. Great read if you can find it.

Here is a pic of one on our place in Juno.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

We are not allowed to hunt at night or no one to use dogs.3 of us hunted saw axes bucks too young n hogs moving on a ridge.Filled 3-600 lb feeders n dip some clearing,it's very green up there


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Still around. Here is a game cam picture from yesterday. This is an alfalfa feeder.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

This is how I call those mean terrible cats.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

chuck richey said:


> Still around. Here is a game cam picture from yesterday. This is an alfalfa feeder.


What's still around? Pretty sure lm looking at a deer here


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Tightlines1984 said:


> Whatâ€™s still around? Pretty sure lm looking at a deer here


You might consider an appointment with the eye doc, that is a mature cat roughly 100-120 pounds!

John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

John

Sure looks like a deer to me all the way down to the glands on his back legs.. Mite be my eyes! LOL


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sorry for the poor picture. It is a cat. Picture is bad coming off of phone. When the card gets pulled I will see about posting a better picture.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



bubbas kenner said:


> Rancher called us to say there are 2 big cats around a sheep pin.For us to get up there n kill em.4 of us are heading out friday.What should we use to call em in or bait em.I think whole chickens are in sale


are they bobs r mountain. when you say big cats, i'm thinking mountain.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

c hook said:


> are they bobs r mountain. when you say big cats, i'm thinking mountain.


Yes mountain lions.Going up tomorrow my boys are are doing chopper hog hunt hope to have a report


----------



## watsonlabman (Jan 31, 2019)

*Deer*

I'm about 99.9999% sure that's a deer. Mountain lions don't have legs that long & skinny. Also look at the distance between the nose and eyes.


----------



## penak (Mar 1, 2019)

Following!this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

watsonlabman said:


> I'm about 99.9999% sure that's a deer. Mountain lions don't have legs that long & skinny. Also look at the distance between the nose and eyes.


Itâ€™s a mountain lion, look at the tail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats a deer. Im not 99% sure im 100% sure.

There is no tail in that pic. Body structure, length and shape of legs, especially shape of back legs and how they angle back. Shape and length of head. There is zero doubt.

Also how many pics of lions in the middle of the day at a feeder have ever been confirmed....

Pretty easy ID here no matter how badly you want your brain to make this be a lion.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

jtburf said:


> Tightlines1984 said:
> 
> 
> > What's still around? Pretty sure lm looking at a deer here
> ...


Looks like half of 2cool needs that eye exam


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

What like his one that was taken from the other side of Rocksprings. I stole this one from another thread.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great picture. 100% certain that is a cougar. Look at the head and neck posture .... and the leg proportions.

The length of legs in above pictures are clear identifiers.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a deer guys.

The picture above Grem's is a mountain lion. 

TH


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

chuck richey said:


> What like his one that was taken from the other side of Rocksprings. I stole this one from another thread.


Nope that's a deer as well....Kidding!!! Cool pic


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Thats a deer. Im not 99% sure im 100% sure.
> 
> There is no tail in that pic. Body structure, length and shape of legs, especially shape of back legs and how they angle back. Shape and length of head. There is zero doubt.
> 
> ...


X2
Buck with no antlers.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

After putting on my Bi-Focals I am 100% positive the image shows a Chupacabraâ€¦.


John


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is one that was hunting my corn feeder while I was back at camp, 2015.
Never saw it again.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am still amazed when folks see a cougar. They seem surprised. Heck guys they are around you just dont see them often.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Well after our chopper hunt trip to the ranch we were told the nieghbor shot at the mountain lion and found blood but no cat smh.


----------

